

Can Dogs Really Show Empathy Towards Humans? - jkuria
http://www.economist.com/node/21557721

======
tzs
The article mentions 15000 years of convolution. That's on the low end of the
probable range. There is some good evidence for dogs being domesticated at
least 30k years ago, and even some for as far back as 100k years.

There's a very good "Nova" episode on dogs that is well worth keeping an eye
out for.

~~~
excuse-me
There is also a school of archeology that thinks the reindeer was the first
domesticated animal - by Saami and Laplanders >50Kya

However I can assure you that current deer show no empathy for my garden

------
Zenst
Interesting question and I'd say the answear is YES. Now can humans show
empathy towards dogs? That is the question.

~~~
gooddaysir
I had the similar thought that animals tend to be more empathetic and
forgiving than humans. On many occasions I've seen my cats console each other.
They have consoled me too.

The way us humans destroy the environment and wildlife with pollution,
deforestation and urban sprawl, it's obvious we are unconsciously living out
our nightmare on a global scale.

------
excuse-me
>Similarly, apes have recently been documented consoling one another after
conflicts

Apes have also been documented reading the Economist. Guess which family Homo
Sap belongs to.

